# Post your christmas cards here.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas to each and every one of you. Chris xx


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

HEY have a funky Christmas


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll share an early new year's resolution with you: 
Some doctor on tv this morning said the way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started. So I looked around my house to see things I'd started and hadn't finished, and before leaving for work this morning, I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, a pockagee of Prungles, tha mainder of bot Prozic and Valiumiunun scriptins, the rs of the chesescke an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how bludy fablus I feel rit e now. Plaese sned dhis orn to dem yu fee ar in ned ov iennr pisss. 

An telum, u luvum!

Merry Christmas

:grouphug:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Yesterday is history,tomorrow is a mystery,today is a gift......That's why it's called the present !!

Merry Christmas and wishing you all a very healthy and happy New Year.Pat xx


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

altough I am not christian but I want to say merry christmas to all 

Also I can reccommend Martin Freeman new movie "Nativity" which may catch the soul of christmas. Enjoy it.


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Merry christmas to you all, be safe and happy. x


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

enjoy


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday and Christmas to Louise - (same day) :-(


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

*Merry Christmas All!










With Much Love
SHendra!
xXx​*


----------



## Maggot (Dec 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

